# Batch - Einstellungen in Textdatei?



## Seppi123 (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich habe mal wieder eine Frage

Mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	



```
type
```
 kann man ja Textdateien auslesen

So ich wollte aber sie so auslesen dass die Einstellungen nicht dem User angezeigt werden und natürlich  auch als Einstellung gewärtet werden!

Die Textdatei ist ungefähr so aufgebaut:


```
set download=www.webseite.de/downloads/download.rar
...
...
...
```

So also wie geht das?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Juli 2010)

Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> So ich wollte aber sie so auslesen dass die Einstellungen nicht dem User angezeigt werden und natürlich  auch als Einstellung gewärtet werden!



Moin,
verstehe nicht so wirklich, was Du damit meinst 
Wo (in welchem Programm) soll denn eingelesen werden 
Mehr Infos hierzu wären hilfreich 

Wenn Du dass, was Du einliest, nicht anzeigen willst, dann zeige es halt nicht an ...

Gruß
Klaus

PS: es heißt immer noch "gewertet" und nicht "gewärtet" (oder meinst Du was ganz anderes  )


----------



## deepthroat (29. Juli 2010)

Hi.

@Seppi123: Man kann andere Batch Dateien mit dem *call* Befehl aufrufen, siehe "help call".

Gruß


----------



## Seppi123 (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich meinte wenn man bei einer Batch Datei den Code 
	
	
	



```
type abc.txt
```
 schreibt wird der Inhalt dieser Batch Datei angezeigt!

Ich wollte aber Variablen in einer Textdatei reinschreiben und dann diese per Batch auswerten! Mit dem Code type kann man ja nur etwas anzeigen lassen und dies wird auch dem User angezeigt

Jetzt verständlicher


//Edit

So sieht die Variable DB (Textfile) aus:


```
set var=123
set conf=blahblah
...
```

Also Diese Variablen in eine Textdatei speichern und ALS BATCH auslesen bzw. auswerten
Ausserdem sollte der User dies NICHT angezeigt bekommen


----------



## Nawi0 (8. August 2010)

also mit sachen ändern is das so ne sache, 

aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das du die datei ganz simpel einlesen kannst.

```
@echo off
ren "Variablen DB.txt" "Variablen DB.bat">nul
call "variablen DB.bat">nul
ren "variablen DB.bat" "variablen DB.txt">nul
```

also in eine datei kannst du folgendermasen schreiben:

```
echo dieser text steht in der Beispiel.txt allerdings ersetzt er die datei. >Beispiel.txt

echo dieser text wird an die Beispiel.txt angefügt>>Beispiel.txt

dann gibt es noch eine leere zeile:
echo.>>Beispiel.txt
```


----------



## Seppi123 (14. August 2010)

Also ersteinmal danke aber  in eine textdatei schreiben wollte ich jetz nicht sondern die variablen IN einer Textdatei sollen ausgelesen und ausgewertet werden in einer .bat Datei


----------



## ComFreek (14. August 2010)

Du musst die Batch-Datei (Einstellungsdatei) aufrufen. Dann sind die Variablen verfügbar.


----------



## Nawi0 (14. August 2010)

Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> Also ersteinmal danke aber  in eine textdatei schreiben wollte ich jetz nicht sondern die variablen IN einer Textdatei sollen ausgelesen und ausgewertet werden in einer .bat Datei



Das war dann wohl falsch verstanden ^^

aber mit dem befehl Type kommste hier net weit 

```
C:\Users\Nawi>Type /?
Zeigt den Inhalt einer oder mehrerer Textdateien an.
```
 
Call ist hier wohl besser 

```
C:\Users\Nawi>call /?
Ruft eine Batchdatei von einer anderen aus auf.

CALL [Laufwerk:][Pfad]Dateiname [Parameter]
```

die variablen sollten dann in deiner haupt batch vorhanden sein 
im prinzip brauchst du in deiner hauptbatch also nur einen schnipsel einfügen :


```
Call "Variablen DB.txt">nul
```


----------



## Seppi123 (14. August 2010)

Jetzt hab ich wieder eine Frage

Wenn ich jetzt





> die variablen sollten dann in deiner haupt batch vorhanden sein
> im prinzip brauchst du in deiner hauptbatch also nur einen schnipsel einfügen :
> 
> Code :
> ...


Alles so mache und wegen >nul sollte die Textdatei ja nicht angezeigt werden aber iwie wird die doch angezeigt warum bitte********


----------



## deepthroat (15. August 2010)

Hi.





Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt
> Alles so mache und wegen >nul sollte die Textdatei ja nicht angezeigt werden aber iwie wird die doch angezeigt warum bitte********


Vermutlich weil echo auf *on* steht, werden alle Befehle angezeigt.

Außerdem gibt es 2 Ausgabeströme: Standardausgabe und Standarderror. Du hast nur ersteren nach nul umgeleitet.

Versuch's mal so:

```
call abc.bat >nul 2>nul
```
Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (15. August 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Vermutlich weil echo auf *on* steht, werden alle Befehle angezeigt.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es 2 Ausgabeströme: Standardausgabe und Standarderror. Du hast nur ersteren nach nul umgeleitet.
> ...


 
im normalfall reicht das docgh auch oder?
ich habe das noch nie mit dopeltem ">nul" gemacht und es hatt bis jetzt immer funktioniert...


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2010)

Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> im normalfall reicht das docgh auch oder?
> ich habe das noch nie mit dopeltem ">nul" gemacht und es hatt bis jetzt immer funktioniert...


Anscheinend werden bei echo *on* die Befehle tatsächlich auf der Standardausgabe geschrieben, was mich etwas verwundert.

Dann hat Seppi123 vermutlich irgendeinen anderen Fehler gemacht und vermutlich noch irgendwo ein "type datei.txt" im Code...

Gruß


----------



## Seppi123 (16. August 2010)

Nein mein Code ist bis jetzt immer nur so gewesen:


```
@echo off
call config.txt>nul
```

Habe es auch mal mit dem hier probiert:


```
@echo off
call config.txt>nul 2>nul
```


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2010)

Und wie ist die Ausgabe? (einfach kopieren und hier einfügen!)

\edit: Am besten zeigst du ganz genau was du gemacht hast. Evlt. hast du die falsche Datei ausgeführt?


----------



## Seppi123 (16. August 2010)

ich sags so es öffnet sich diese textdatei  keine Ahnung


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2010)

Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> ich sags so es öffnet sich diese textdatei  keine Ahnung


Damit kann niemand etwas anfangen.

Du mußt schon genau zeigen was du gemacht hast. Das dauert doch nur ein paar Sekunden die Ausgabe in der Konsole zu Markieren, zu Kopieren und hier einzufügen...

\edit: Du darfst die Datei nicht als .txt Datei speichern. .cmd bzw. bat sind OK.

Gruß


----------



## Seppi123 (16. August 2010)

Also Konfigurations Datei und Konfigurations Batch für ein Game und die Textdatei öffnet sich bei dem Code den ich eben schon erwähnt habe


\\Edit// Die obige Adresse ist ein Bild das mit dem kopieren klappte net da da nixx stand


----------



## deepthroat (17. August 2010)

wie schon erwähnt darfst du der Datei keine .txt Endung geben.


----------



## Seppi123 (19. August 2010)

Welche endung dann xD ^^****?


----------



## deepthroat (19. August 2010)

Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> Welche endung dann xD ^^****?


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... 

http://www.tutorials.de/sonstige-sprachen/364145-batch-einstellungen-textdatei-2.html#post1891181

Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (20. August 2010)

Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> Welche endung dann xD ^^****?




```
@echo off
rename config.txt config.bat>nul
call config.bat>nul
rename config.bat config.txt>nul
```

ioch weis nicht ob die doppelpunkte in deiner config den call befehl beinträchtigt

und du solltest anführungszeichen ( " )verwenden da cmd nur das erste wort verwendet (erfahrungsgemäß)


----------



## Seppi123 (21. August 2010)

Danke @all seit echt Klasse


----------

